# Kink in tail, please help



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey guys I need some help here. My first tad has made it pretty far and has all of its legs but for some reason a kink has formed in its tail. Is there something I should do or is this common?

The first picture is from a week ago and then 2nd is from today. It happened after I moved him into a new container with sphagnum moss.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't know if I'd worry too much about it at this point. He's far enough along now that he's absorbing his tail. Hopefully he morphs out fine. His legs look good.


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

thank you! this is my first time so I get nervous when something looks off


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

tongo said:


> thank you! this is my first time so I get nervous when something looks off


It is nerve wracking!


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

I have seen and had many Tad's with this kink, they all morphed out fine I think that one will as well. Everything else looks fine I wouldn't worry


----------



## DamianR (Oct 24, 2013)

Dont worry, he should be ok.


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

When my tads started absorbing their tails (a process known as apoptosis - programmed cell death) they got a little deformed in the process as they shrunk down. Sometimes they looked like the end clubbed a little and kind of balled up, but all of them morphed out perfectly.


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

I would like to thank you all for the help. Froglet #1 made it out healthy and #2 is about to pop its front legs!


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

took a quick peak in the tank today and was surprised by this guy and his nice luggage.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

tongo said:


> took a quick peak in the tank today and was surprised by this guy and his nice luggage.


Nice shot!


----------

